# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  HCM  -  vitme nsk cần bán

## MINHAT

Mình cần ra đi e vitme nsk c5z bk bf đầy đủ tổng dài 1.1m hành trình 950cm 
Vì lên đt nên cũng ko up hình đươc bác nào cần thì liên hệ zalo mình gửi qua nha
Đt : 0938397708

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là thêm 1 cặp rail bản 12 hành trình 280 tổng dài 350 thích hợp cho bác nào làm máy mini hoặc lazer hàng sáng đẹp nha

----------


## MINHAT

Ảnh của e nó đây các bác

----------


## Mới CNC

> Tình hình là thêm 1 cặp rail bản 12 hành trình 280 tổng dài 350 thích hợp cho bác nào làm máy mini hoặc lazer hàng sáng đẹp nha


 giá mấy vậy bạn? Hàng này hỏng block khó kiếm lắm! Trượt còn ngon không vậy?

----------


## MINHAT

> giá mấy vậy bạn? Hàng này hỏng block khó kiếm lắm! Trượt còn ngon không vậy?


Đã inbox cho bác
 trượt còn rất em nha bác

----------


## sieunhim

inbox e cái giá cây vitme đi

----------


## MINHAT

> inbox e cái giá cây vitme đi


Đã inbox cho bác 
thanks

----------


## Thai Khang

Ib em cây vitme nha. Cả Thông số luôn.

----------


## MINHAT

> Ib em cây vitme nha. Cả Thông số luôn.


Đã inbox thanks bác

----------


## jimmyli

inbox mình cây vitme luôn nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> inbox mình cây vitme luôn nhé


Đã inbox cho bác
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm
Cặp rail shs bản 20 dài 160 hành trình 110 thích hợp làm trục z sáng bóng

Cuối cùng là giá 300k nha các bác

----------


## MINHAT

Fix mạnh cho bác nào lấy trong ngày hôm nay

----------


## huynhbacan

Em vừa liên hệ bác lấy cặp rail bản 12 hành trình 280 tổng dài 350 nhé.

----------


## MINHAT

> Em vừa liên hệ bác lấy cặp rail bản 12 hành trình 280 tổng dài 350 nhé.


Ok bạn chiều mình chuyển cho bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật tình hình là cặp rail dài đã ra đi 
Hôm trước ra bãi thấy cặp vai và cái trụ định mua về chế cháo nhưng nay có dự án khác nên đành tiễn em nó
Đầu tiên là vai máy nhôm gép hàn và phay vuông goc
Nhôm 10mm bản rộng 120 cao 333 ngang 100
Tiếp theo là thanh trụ trắng sáng có sẵn bat ke vuông chế máy khoan thì quá tuyệt vời phi 52 cao 720
Cuối cùng là giá của em nó
Vai 600k
À quên mình có mua thêm tấm sắt phay phẳng 6 mặt để làm máy khoan cho chuẩn luôn nên giờ mình bán nguyên bộ về các bác chỉ việc lắp bàn khoan và động cơ là ok
Tổng cho e nó là 800k
Thanks các bác đã xem

----------


## Nam CNC

nhường cho chú mua cái chân tưởng chú làm máy ai ngờ đem bán , mai mốt chẳng nhường nhịn cái gì sất.

----------


## MINHAT

> nhường cho chú mua cái chân tưởng chú làm máy ai ngờ đem bán , mai mốt chẳng nhường nhịn cái gì sất.


Sorry bác định làm con khoan cho chuẩn để chế cháo nhưng nay có dự án mới kẹt quá nên đành tiễn e nó nếu bác lấy e chịu lỗ 50k mai có việc qua đó đem tận nhà bác luôn . Sẵn tiện tham quan bãi của bác hehe...

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi nói hờn dỗi cho vui , bên anh có 35 cái nè , xài sao mà hết , cái chân này hãng khoan nào đó chế nguyên cụm đó , anh em mình mua được là may , chứ ai mà biết cái đó là chi thì không có cửa cho anh em mình mua đâu. Thích tham quan thì cứ qua thoải mái.

----------


## MINHAT

Hehe đa tạ a . nhưng e cũng biết mà anh mua rẻ hơn e nhiều tại thấy thích quá thì mua chứ nói thiệt bán thì tiếc lắm. Chắc hôm nào rãnh rỗi mang mồi rựu sang thỉnh giáo bác vài chiêu..

----------


## katerman

> Hehe đa tạ a . nhưng e cũng biết mà anh mua rẻ hơn e nhiều tại thấy thích quá thì mua chứ nói thiệt bán thì tiếc lắm. Chắc hôm nào rãnh rỗi mang mồi rựu sang thỉnh giáo bác vài chiêu..


Nge nói bác Nam uống bia đen thôi, biết chổ mua chưa mình chỉ cho  :Smile:

----------


## MINHAT

Hehe e dân miền tây nên hay uống rựu
Còn bia đen thì... Sài Gòn chổ nào ko có
À mà hình như bác hôm trước mua 2 cái air bering phải kho ?

----------


## MINHAT

Nay còn 1 mớ máy khoan thanh lý 100k cái chưa bao gồm pin nha các bác

----------


## Tuanlm

Em mở vít nào có 2 xác pin thì inbox em nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là e vitme đã ra đi còn lại mớ bắn vít, giá tốt cho bác nào lấy số lượng nhé
Thanks các bạn đã quan tâm

----------


## MINHAT

Em đóng topic này nhé

----------

